# Molt



## MiaBear (Nov 6, 2017)

So, I think Pauly is molting. I've been finding these little feathers everywhere, but also noticed a whitish area on his chest. Is this normal looking for a molt??



















And don't worry I will be replacing those perches. Just needed to wait for the paycheck


----------



## Kensi (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi Sarah, looks normal to me. Deeks is moulting too at the moment and I swear I could re-feather another whole budgie every time I sweep! The little white feathers are the soft down that sits under the coloured ones. As the new pin feathers come through they will get hidden again. Just as long as you are not seeing bald patches or bleeding I think Pauly is fine.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes, this is all normal for a moulting bird.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

Also, I know you want to get more birds (eventually) but it's a very good idea to make sure you have a good savings set aside so that if you need to take your birds to the vets you can. Not being able to afford vet care is a very common thing we come across so please make sure you have the means to take your birds to an avian vet should the need arise.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, very normal.

Most basic questions have been answered in the Budgie Articles and the Stickies at the top of each forum section. Please be sure you read them.
You can also do searches via keywords to find information you may be looking for in the forums.
There is also an option to do Advanced Searches.

Please read the information in the following links:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/374850-budgie-molting.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/104927-miserable-molting.html

As Therm has indicated, it is important you have the financial means to provide any necessary Avian Vet care for your budgie as well as any othrs you may decide to

http://www.talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html

*


----------



## MiaBear (Nov 6, 2017)

Therm said:


> Yes, this is all normal for a moulting bird.
> 
> http://www.talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/35938-molting-faqs.html
> 
> Also, I know you want to get more birds (eventually) but it's a very good idea to make sure you have a good savings set aside so that if you need to take your birds to the vets you can. Not being able to afford vet care is a very common thing we come across so please make sure you have the means to take your birds to an avian vet should the need arise.


Thanks!
Yes, I am a big planner, and never jump into something without making sure I can take care of all aspects. I won't be getting anymore birds anytime soon, but when I do, trust me I'll make sure I can afford it.. 
I am sure that's a common issue you see. When you get any kind of animal its a commitment. Not only an emotional commitment, but financially as well.


----------

